
Ask HN: Quick labelling of text data? - polm23
Suppose I have a CSV file where each row is a piece of data and I want to label it quickly. There&#x27;s a small number of labels (say four) and each row can have any number of them (they&#x27;re like tags).<p>Is there something I can use or have a non-technical user use to go through and label them? I thought there must be something like this but I&#x27;m having trouble finding it.
======
Eridrus
There are a lot of tools for this, I searched "nlp text annotation tool", and
found this thread: [https://www.quora.com/What-are-the-best-tools-for-
manually-a...](https://www.quora.com/What-are-the-best-tools-for-manually-
annotating-a-text-corpus-with-entities-and-relationships)

There's no clear "best" as far as I can see, so depends what you're looking
for.

